# matt leinart released



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

this is a real shame i thought this dude would finally get it since warner left. wtf happened to that usc 06 class so many talented players and the only ones that've been successful are reggie bush and polamalu

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5531595



> PHOENIX -- The Arizona Cardinals have released Matt Leinart, parting ways with the former Heisman Trophy winner who was supposed to be the team's franchise quarterback but couldn't escape the backup role.
> 
> The team made the announcement on Saturday, shortly before the Cardinals had to reach their 53-man roster limit.
> 
> ...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Leinart agrees to one-year deal with Texans*



> HOUSTON (AP)—Matt Leinart(notes) has agreed to a one-year deal with the Houston Texans, according to agent Tom Condon.
> 
> Leinart was cut by Arizona on Saturday. Condon confirmed in a phone interview with The Associated Press on Monday that Leinart had reached a deal with the Texans.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

this should stand as a constant reminder that cheaters never prosper....eventually.everyone from that usc season has pretty much failed at the next level save polamalu and thats only because he has such cool hair.


----------



## TheOldAssassin (Sep 17, 2010)

Ken Whisenhunt had it in for Matt Leinart from Day One.

If I had to guess, Leinart could resurface as the first starting QB for the Los Angeles NFL expansion team that will likely be added very soon after the current labor impasse is settled; and I'd say the amicable agreement the owners and the union just reached in the matter of Vincent Jackson is a very positive sign that a work stoppage can be evaded.


----------

